# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  ΚΑΛΟΡΙΦΕΡ ΛΑΔΙΟΥ

## messinios

Καλημέρα σας.
Τι μου συμβαίνει με το καλοριφέρ λαδιού που έχω.
Ενώ όπως όλα δούλευε κανονικά και ο διακόπτης και ο θερμοστάτης ξαφνικά έφτασε στο 100% της θερμοκρασίας του χωρίς να κλείνει με αποτέλεσμα να καίει ακόμα και το φις τροφοδοσίας.
Αφού κρύωσε το απόγευμα το βάζω στην πρίζα με κλειστό διακόπτη και στο 0 τον θερμοστάτη. Χωρίς να έχω αναμένω το κόκκινο λαμπάκι άρχισε να λειτουργεί και μάλιστα να κάνει και θόρυβο (ένα απλό χαμηλό βουητό) και έφτασε η θερμοκρασία στο 100%.
Άλλαξα θερμοστάτη νομίζοντας ότι έχει κολλήσει και συνεχίζει ακόμα τα ίδια. Τώρα το απόγευμα θα μετρήσω αντιστάσεις και διακόπτη.
Έχετε τίποτα άλλο κατά νού;;;;
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## diony

αν δεν ακουμπάνε κάπου τα καλώδια μεταξύ τους *ή* σε μεταλλικό μέρος ,τότε υπάρχει η* πιθανότητα* να έχει η αντίσταση *ή* κάποιο στοιχείο της συσκευής *μεγάλη* διαρροή με τη γείωση , για αυτό και λειτουργεί με το διακόπτη και το θερμοστάτη στο* 0
*
αν όντως συμβαίνει αυτό ,τότε  *ΥΠΑΧΕΙ ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΠΛΗΞΙΑΣ*  στην περίπτωση που το βάλεις σε πρίζα χωρίς γείωση

Αν δεν έχεις τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία και στοιχειώδεις γνώσεις  , πιο φρόνιμο είναι να το δώσεις σε κάποιο τεχνικό για έλεγχο

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> αν δεν ακουμπάνε κάπου τα καλώδια μεταξύ τους *ή* σε μεταλλικό μέρος ,τότε υπάρχει η* πιθανότητα* να έχει η αντίσταση *ή* κάποιο στοιχείο της συσκευής *μεγάλη* διαρροή με τη γείωση , για αυτό και λειτουργεί με το διακόπτη και το θερμοστάτη στο* 0
> *
> αν όντως συμβαίνει αυτό ,τότε  *ΥΠΑΧΕΙ ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΠΛΗΞΙΑΣ*  στην περίπτωση που το βάλεις σε πρίζα χωρίς γείωση
> 
> Αν δεν έχεις τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία και στοιχειώδεις γνώσεις  , πιο φρόνιμο είναι να το δώσεις σε κάποιο τεχνικό για έλεγχο


Αν ήταν έτσι δεν θα υπήρχε ανισορροπία στο σύστημα με αποτέλεσμα να του έπεφτε το ρελέ; Εφόσον υποθέτουμε έχει διαρροη προς την γη . Φιλαράκι στο ρελέ διαφυγής υπάρχει ένα πλήκτρο που γράφει test , πάτα τό ,μήπως έχει κολλήσει το ρελέ και έχει δίκιο ο Κώστας σχετικά με την διαρροή. Εάν πατώντας το τεστ σβήνουν όλα, τότε είναι μια χαρά , δοκίμασε και πες μας . Δοκίμασε το καλοριφέρ και άλλη σε άλλη πρίζα αλλού δωματίου ξεχωριστής γραμμης...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## diony

Έχεις δίκιο , αν έχει ρελέ και λειτουργεί , τότε δεν ισχύει αυτό που γράφω για διαρροή με γείωση

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Καλησπέρα, όπως υποθέτω από αυτά που μου λες , προφανώς ο διακόπτης σου εφόσον κλείνει κυκλωμα ακόμα και κλειστός μάλλον χάλασε και κόλλησε και σκέφτομαι ότι λόγω υπερθέρμανσης επειδή μάλλον είχε κολλήσει ο παλιός θερμοστάτης ,λιωσαν επαφές διακόπτη καθώς επίσης έλιωσε κάποιο καλωδιακι και παρακάμπτει τον θερμοστάτη , φαντάσου , φάση ουδέτερος κουμπωμενα πάνω στην αντίσταση ο μεν ουδέτερος πάει ζωντανός επάνω στο άκρο της αντίστασης ενώ η φάση διακόπτεται (σε σειρά συνδεσμολογία) από τον διακόπτη, θερμοστάτη κτλ. Κόλλησε ο θερμοστάτης ανέβηκε θερμοκρασία έγινε παρακαμψη θερμοστάτη και μετά εκαψε και διακόπτη. άνοιξε το κουτί της Πανδώρας ανέβασε φωτογραφίες, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι δύσκολο να βρεις το πρόβλημα...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## messinios

Αφού ευχαριστήσω για την βοήθεια και αφου ζητήσω συγνώμη για την καθυστεριμενη απαντησή μου θα πω πως όλα πλεον είναι καλώς.
Κατά βάση όντως είχε κολλήσει ο διακόπτης απο το ζέσταμα. Άλλαξα διακόπτη,θερμοστάτη,καλώδια διότι ήταν ζεσταμένα και ξερά και όλα καλά.

----------

mikemtb73 (25-03-20)

----------


## gep58

Φαντάζομαι η αλλαγή έγινε με καλώδια υαλομέταξα ή σιλικόνης κι όχι pvc.

----------

